# Betta is stressed out from cory catfish



## Aquafish1995 (Jun 23, 2020)

hello i have a betta in a ten gallon and two days ago i brought home one corycat now the betta was fine with him and only him but i recently introduced more cories and now the betta is hiding and wont eat... my question is will he calm down and how long do cories take to settle into a tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

Can you post a photo of the tank? Any Betta-based community tank should should be well planted so the Betta and the other fish have places to retreat.


----------



## Aquafish1995 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Aquafish1995 (Jun 23, 2020)

this is the most recent photo i have on my laptop however i have added more plants to the tank


----------



## Aquafish1995 (Jun 23, 2020)

as an update the betta has started to come out of hiding so i am going to take that as a very good sign his finns are not clamped up either... ugh fingers crossed i really dont want to have to take the new fishes back


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

At least 2 x or 3 x that amount of planting would be good. Betta are not open water/bright light fish. They do best in tanks with lots of cover and shade. 

Unless you don't have a cover, you can raise the water level to the underside of the black rim.


----------

